
Metatron – Open-Sourced, Self-Service Big Data Discovery - redstone08
https://github.com/metatron-app/metatron-discovery
======
netsummer
I've used it. I'm amazed at the intuitive UI and usage. I want to continue to
use it because it's so beautiful open- source big data platform.

------
muse1489
Seems have a full package. Love to try it! I like their name as well.

